# Altima 95 cylinder 4 misfire & AC problems



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

Hello, everybody.
I have Altima 1995.
Last night the car started shaking pretty badly especially when I stop at traffic light. The OBD system gave me 0605 code (6 long and 5 short flashes) - cylinder 4 misfire.
Please, tell me what should I do? I am not even sure which one is #4.

I visually checked the wires - everything appears to be normal. I turned the car on few times : once it started ok, but after a minute started shaking again. 
30 seconds after I turned on the car, the big AC pipe covered itself with a thick layer of white frost. This seems unusual to me. The conditioner was not on! When I turned the AC on, I did not notice any change at all. Now the AC worries me too.

Please help. Thank you.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Agoudine said:


> Hello, everybody.
> I have Altima 1995.
> Last night the car started shaking pretty badly especially when I stop at traffic light. The OBD system gave me 0605 code (6 long and 5 short flashes) - cylinder 4 misfire.
> Please, tell me what should I do? I am not even sure which one is #4.
> ...


 The Imfamous intake gasket @ the #4 intake runner and head!


----------

